# Old School US Amps Experts? Help identify VLX-50?



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

What we have here is what I'm told is a US Amps VLX-50. The amplifier is polished aluminum and in near MINT condition. Now, the question is how do we know this is a VLX-50? There's no markings other than a serial number and US Amps logo silkscreened on the circuit board.

Anyone who has a manual or any additional information about these amps, please let me know. I'm intrigued to test this amp against my other 50-watt cheater amps, but it appears this amp could possibly be either a VLX-25 or USA-400? 

If the amp is indeed a VLX-50, here are the incredible specifications:

2 x 25W at 4 ohms (12V)
2 x 31W at 4 ohms (14.4V)
2 x 62W at 2 ohms (14.4V)
2 x 125W at 1 ohm (14.4V)
2 x 250W at 0.5ohm (14.4V)
2 x 500W at 0.25ohm (14.4V)
1 x 1000W at 0.5 ohm bridged (14.4V)
THD: less than 0.006%






































Watch my overview video on YouTube in 1080P or embedded below:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I just looked closer and the amp has *(12) 50v 1000uf caps for input filtering* and *(10) 25v 2700uf caps for the power supply*. The input filtering matches the 1999 VLX-25 and USA-400, but it has more power supply capacitance 27,000uf vs 16,000uf﻿ as listed for those amps.

My 1997 Car Stereo Review Directory lists a VLX-50, but says it has a "_defeatable signal processor with high pass filter at 1,500Hz, low-pass filter at 65Hz, adjustable midrange cut, and separate bass and treble controls.... MSRP = $1179_"

This amp has the "Vari-Loud" controls for treble and bass boost, but I'm not sure if this is what they are referring to with the description above.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

bigdwiz said:


> I just looked closer and the amp has *(12) 50v 1000uf caps for input filtering* and *(10) 25v 2700uf caps for the power supply*. The input filtering matches the 1999 VLX-25 and USA-400, but it has more power supply capacitance 27,000uf vs 16,000uf﻿ as listed for those amps.



I was just corrected in that I have the "input filtering" and "power supply" caps listed incorrectly above. The lower voltage (25v 2700uf) caps are for the input filtering while the higher voltage (50v 1000uf) caps are for the power supply. My bad :blush:


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, a quick search turned up these threads on VLX-50 amps. It looks like it could be a match to me.

Amp Guts Thread - SMD Forum - Page 3

There's this thread though which mentions that it could be a 100HC:
US AMPS VLX-25 Vintage 1999, 225amp fused cheater amp - 300 shipped


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice! I did the Google search and must not have gone through enough results. The 100hc doesn't have the "Vari-Loud" controls (at least the one the dude on CA was selling). I'm thinking the caps should tell the tale and I'll be more than happy to find out my amp is a VLX-50, as this was what I wanted to purchase. My biggest problem testing it is this amp can consume more than 225A, more than my dual 100A supplies can provide. Guess I need to start working on a 12v nuclear reactor or something....

I'm hoping ReAudio has a manual for this amp


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

It's hard to say if it's that exact amp, but they should all have similar output. US Amps was kind of known for doing a lot of in between series amps, so it may be difficult to know for sure unless they flat out tell you.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I found a VLX-50 listed in a 1993 CA&E directory, says it has "Vari-Loud" controls, dimensions match. From what I've seen, the later 90's models have the model #'s on the end plates (whether they've been switched or not is another topic) and no vari-loud controls. I thought they started using the plexi bottoms later in the 90's, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

It's entirely possible that the plexi bottom was added later. I know that I would have if they came out with it and I had a plain steel one.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I just got some info from a guy who has sold a ton of US Amps on eBay and he said this amp was from 1996 and may possibly be a VL-200, which is 1/2 of a VLX-400 (he counted the caps and verified the microfarad rating on his caps). He's going to send me some spec sheets to help me identify.

I also sent the info, serial # and pics to US Amps (RE Audio) to help me. More info to come!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I had on a Spring Break Nationals t-shirt one morning at the Waffle House and the waitress asked me "what kind of amps I ran/"... I was a little taken back at first and said "Zapco?" to which she quickly said "who"... long story short she once worked at the US Amps factory in Florida. I can show a picture to her if you want me to. :laugh:


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Hard to say which it could be. Typically, U.S. Amps put what model it was on the end cap, BUT....they are also known for putting different ones. My buddy has three "VLX-200" but they are actually VLX-400s....with those dimensions, could be a few different. When I get home I'll look at the pics closer and see if I can give you more info...she's a beauty though, that's for sure!


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

normalicy said:


> It's entirely possible that the plexi bottom was added later. I know that I would have if they came out with it and I had a plain steel one.


The plexi bottom came stock on all their amps in those days.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I just got confirmation from RE Audio, it IS a VLX-50. They didn't give me any details, but I'm assuming they referenced the serial number...

Good discussion, thanks for the responses!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

freakin awesome. I love us amps. 

so jealous


----------

